# what do you use to remineralize your RO water?



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i currently use Mosura Mineral Plus but its getting quite expensive so im wondering what you guys/gals use?

i asked tommy this a little while ago and i think he said he uses borneowild gh up but im curious as to what else is out there.

i just noticed one called Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+.

i also noticed that some companies call theirs TDS up while others call it GH+. they both essentially do the same thing right? i mean, if TDS goes up then GH will go up as well so i dont need to buy one of each.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

add 20% tap


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> add 20% tap


+1 for 20% treated tap 

I always keep 1 or 2 Mineral Rocks in the tank just for the hell of it. Have 2 in for over a year now just to ensure the shrimp can get their minerals into their diet.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> +1 for 20% treated tap
> 
> I always keep 1 or 2 Mineral Rocks in the tank just for the hell of it. Have 2 in for over a year now just to ensure the shrimp can get their minerals into their diet.


what kind of rocks do you use?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I use Florin Delta GH+ from Brightwell Aquatics in shrimps CRS, RCS and 80% planted aquarium tank coz I use RO and have to remineralize as well as raise the GH. I used Shirakura Mineral Liquid but it got quite expensive in the long run.

Volcanic Rock/Lava/ Scoria
http://geology.about.com/od/rocks/ig/igrockindex/rocpicscoria.htm

It raises PH a bit but I can attach mosses and plants like Anubias, various ferns-Java, Bolbitis, etc rather easily. Also it gives my aquarium a natural look coz my substrate is dark brown and light brown in different aquariums. Also it blends easily with the driftwood. I had other stones in the past but lava rock is my favorite.
I was in Northern Italy this summer my daughter collected a few small round and oval shaped stones from Lake Garda. I am using them in my CRS aquarium to tie the mosses and the results are satisfactory.


----------

